# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Checking user input in VB6 against a field in MS Access Database

## josh_heg

Hi, I'm doing a project where I'm displaying questions from a database with 4 options and then getting the user to answer either A,B,C OR D. In my database there is a correct answer field. i was wondering how i can check the users answer from VB6 against the correct answer field in my database. any help would be muchly appreciated.

----------


## Allan Murphy

In Access you could use the Dlookup function.

----------

